# Существуют ли аккордеоны для веганов?



## DmitrySokolowsky (8 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте! Дело в том, что я – веган. Это подразумевает не только полный отказ от животных продуктов, но и отказ от материалов животного происхождения в одежде и других вещах.
Насколько я знаю, в аккордеонах до сих пор используется натуральная кожа коров и овец. И это в 21 веке!
А существуют ли аккордеоны, в которых эти материалы не используются? И какой из них посоветуете брать?


----------



## Dmvlad (8 Фев 2016)

любой... дерево, металл, поролон, пластик, клеи и мастики. Кожанные только ремни. Кто мешает купить синтетические?


----------



## vev (8 Фев 2016)

Dmvlad писал:


> любой... дерево, металл, поролон, пластик, клеи и мастики. Кожанные только ремни. Кто мешает купить синтетические?


Есть лайка на уголках меха. Не знаю, чтобы они делались синтетическими. Ну а в остальном Roland...


----------



## Dmvlad (8 Фев 2016)

лайка без нее никак... тут уж либо веган, либо аккордеон...
PS может не в тему, но помню работали на северах, был у нас тоже типа веган, мясо не ел, сало не ел, короче со всеми вытекающими, ну а кругом естссвено мужики нормальные, энергии тратят много , ну и кушают соответственно. Поголодовал пару недель, смотрим сало стал есть, правда без шкурки (лайки), потом и мясо в ход пошло голод и холод не тетка...


----------



## DmitrySokolowsky (8 Фев 2016)

Без лайки совсем не бывает?
Просто мне неприятно, что мех моего аккордеона обклеен кусками чьего-то трупа, и надоело из-за этого чувствовать себя соучастником убийства каждый раз, когда на нём играю.
Сейчас ведь 21 век. Только за последние годы создано много новых материалов, какой-то из которых наверняка подошёл бы. Хотя бы то же углеродное волокно: прочное, лёгкое и для его производства не надо никого убивать. Осталось только пропитать чем-нибудь для герметичности, и использовать.
Скажите, а если заказывать аккордеон, мастер может пойти навстречу? И сколько это будет стоить?


----------



## Кконстантин (8 Фев 2016)

За последние годы создано мноооого новых материалов и углеродное волокно тоже...
Вот он и есть уже!


----------



## DmitrySokolowsky (8 Фев 2016)

Прошу без флуда и троллинга. Для меня это действительно важно и серьёзно.


----------



## MAN (8 Фев 2016)

DmitrySokolowsky (08.02.2016, 15:46) писал:


> Насколько я знаю, в аккордеонах до сих пор используется натуральная кожа коров и овец. И это в 21 веке!


Насчёт коровьей кожи сомневаюсь, а вот лайка действительно используется. Однако к Вашему разочарованию следует ещё заметить, что кроме лайки в аккордеонах (раньше во всяком случае) широко использовались клеи животного происхождения, а также по сей день для крепления и герметизации кусковых планок применяется мастика, содержащая в своём составе пчелиный воск.
P.S. Простите за дурацкий, может быть, вопрос, я уважаю Ваши убеждения, но мне вдруг стало интересно, а что станет делать веган, если, к примеру, заразится случайно (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, не дай Бог конечно) педикулёзом или каким-либо иным паразитарным заболеванием?
И ещё вдогонку: не беспокоит ли Вас как вегана использование в аккордеонах таких материалов как древесина и картон? Ведь они хоть и растительного происхождения, но согласитесь, что вырубка лесов для производства корпусов, резонаторов и картона для меховых камер тоже вряд ли безвредна для животного мира.


----------



## Кконстантин (8 Фев 2016)

*DmitrySokolowsky*,


----------



## Неуч (8 Фев 2016)

Врачи говорят без мяса нельзя. Крыша едет потихоньку.


----------



## zet10 (9 Фев 2016)

Дмитрий Соколовский! А Вы не учились в училище Ок.Революции ,а в дальнейшем Называемом Шнитке?. У Вас вроде еще брат был Леонид- ударник... Я не ошибаюсь?


----------



## zet10 (9 Фев 2016)

Если да ,звоните мне по тел 8-495-508-79-26 или пишите в личку,я старых друзей не забываю!помогу чем смогу! Хорошие времена то,были... Дима был,очень способным,мой можно так сказать первый "товарищь" по баяну)) Ну если я,не ошибся, чирки телефон в личку,с удовольствием с тобой пообщаюсь и если получиться встречусь.


----------

